# Some O&w Living In Sweden



## oscaaar (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello!

My first post on this terrific forum.

Some photo of my little collection.

I think Ollech & Wajs is werry good Watches.

:notworthy:



















Sorry for my poor English.

Kind regards.

Oscar (Swe)


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to :rltb: Oscar.

Here's a few of mine h34r:










Mike.

P.S

Where did you get the cap


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

The yellow is a beauty!!


----------



## Patrick82 (Dec 28, 2008)

MIKE said:


> Welcome to :rltb: Oscar.
> 
> Here's a few of mine h34r:
> 
> ...


Mike the Carribean 1000m (black one) is just wonderful, WOW 

Welcome aboard Oscaaar


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Fantastic collections,welcome Oscar

:rltb:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice collection Oscar, especially the Precision diver that's in the bottom picture 3rd from the left. Don't think I've seen those before :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice collect Oscar.

Mike thats just plain greedy h34r:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Lovely collection Oscar.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum Oscar :hi:

I like the look of the Cobra too.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fulminata said:


> I like the look of the Cobra too.


Wasn't to sure what model that was but thanks


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice collection Oscar - welcome.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

kpaxsg said:


> The yellow is a beauty!!


+1 :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:

And welcome Oscar. It is a fine forum indeed! :rltb:


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Werry nice collection !!!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## oscaaar (Jan 3, 2009)

MIKE said:


> Welcome to :rltb: Oscar.
> 
> Here's a few of mine h34r:
> 
> ...


Fantastic, werry nice collection

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:

About the cap. Home made. 

/Oscar


----------

